# Latest load of Obama crap



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice huh?

http://www.nationalseniorscouncil.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=89%3Aobama-begins-push-for-new-national-retirement-system&catid=34%3Asocial-security&Itemid=62


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

And have you heard of agenda 21 yet? A take over of land for houseing projects this sh t aint funny this is serious! Martin


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nitram said:


> And have you heard of agenda 21 yet? A take over of land for houseing projects this sh t aint funny this is serious! Martin


Yup, more UN bullshit. Next _real_ president needs to get us the hell out of the UN.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh, another one of those "problems" that needs fixing. Geez, I love gridlock.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Did I tell you guys I had a 5 yr customer text me last week and tell me he wouldn't be using me to cut his 20 ac pasture next year? I texted back "Why, did I do something wrong?"
"No" he said. "I am cutting back on expenses because of the impending Obama tax hike and plan to let the pastures go back to woods".
That's a $2,000 job that I have lost from one of my very wealthy customers.

And these dopes think trickle down economics is, as Obama said, "fairy dust'???? This dope is eliminating 75% of my customer base!

You think this stuff is bad wait until the first hint of repealing the 22nd amendment. Obama could become our next Castro.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

He doesn't sound very wealthy if he can't afford a $2000 cutting. and I'm trying to figure out ur percentages. Is this 1 person 75% of ur customer base (which doesn't make sense) or is the $2000 job 75% of ur customer base/income? I hope not because $2666 dollars is not very good for a years worth of work.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IslandBreeze said:


> He doesn't sound very wealthy if he can't afford a $2000 cutting. and I'm trying to figure out ur percentages. Is this 1 person 75% of ur customer base (which doesn't make sense) or is the $2000 job 75% of ur customer base/income? I hope not because $2666 dollars is not very good for a years worth of work.


The "dope" I'm referring to is BHO and the democrats controlling our government in general. They are raising taxes on 75% of my customer base (wealthy people earning >$250,000/yr) in case you hadn't heard.

It hasn't passed yet, but I can already tell the blowback from raising taxes on the wealthy will come in the form of the wealthy cutting back on services they use.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I will never understand how "job creators" pouting & laying people off or cutting hours is looked at with such esteem. Take Papa Johns, that douche says he has no problem laying off people because of Obamacare to make a statement. He said that he would have to add .11-.14 a pizza to make it work. Wow, a whole dime & nickel added to one of them circles he calls a pizza. But he definately doesn't have any problem doling out money to advertising spots during the football season. He doesn't balk at $350,000 per 30 second ad which includes both college & pro football games but he has a problem with health insurance because he might have to add .11-.14 per pizza? And that's not even counting paying Payton Manning multi millions to endorse that junk he calls pizza. I have an idea, maybe don't give away 2,000,000 free pizzas. "Job creators", sounds more like job depletors!

And he's a small fish compared to that phony Robert Murray!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> I will never understand how "job creators" pouting & laying people off or cutting hours is looked at with such esteem. Take Papa Johns, that douche says he has no problem laying off people because of Obamacare to make a statement. He said that he would have to add .11-.14 a pizza to make it work. Wow, a whole dime & nickel added to one of them circles he calls a pizza. But he definately doesn't have any problem doling out money to advertising spots during the football season. He doesn't balk at $350,000 per 30 second ad which includes both college & pro football games but he has a problem with health insurance because he might have to add .11-.14 per pizza? And that's not even counting paying Payton Manning multi millions to endorse that junk he calls pizza. I have an idea, maybe don't give away 2,000,000 free pizzas. "Job creators", sounds more like job depletors!
> 
> And he's a small fish compared to that phony Robert Murray!


Okay, I'm getting really fed up with this tired line of BS. It's his business, he can do any damn thing he likes with it. He can lay everybody off, he can sell it to the chinese. It's HIS, he actually built it. If you don't like it, start YOUR own national pizza chain and YOU can pay YOUR employees anything YOU like, YOU can give them any benefits YOU like.

If he's doing it strictly out of spite for Obamacare, that's perfectly fine as well as it's HIS business to do anything with it HE likes.

What did you think was going to happen when business after business said they don't like it and don't want it??? A majority of the people in this country feel the same, sure something needs to be done with healthcare, but Obamacare is not the answer. This is all BO's baby as he rammed Obamacare down the throats of our business's and the people whether we liked it or not. Sooner or later hopefully the people realize the emperor has no clothes on.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Right before our eyes. The damasses have come to believe you didn't build it you have no right to do what you want with what you have!!! THEN TELL ME WHO DOES? AND WHY DO THEY?


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm well aware that it's HIS company. I've had a construction company for the last 15 years, it's just never occurred to me to start firing or laying people off since I didn't agree with my tax dollars being used to fund a oil war with Iraq, I'm sorry, look for WMD's. I always get that confused & forget why GW said we went there. At least Schnatter doesn't say a prayer & lay em off. I can only imagine if there's a god what it would be like for some of these "job creators" on judgement day. It's almost funny how one can preach love & help out the less fortunate & turn around & end livelihoods because he wants to make a point. All I can say is they better hope nobodys keeping score.

Well I just seen the headline, Hostess to close & get rid of 18,500 workers. I got 3/1 odds on post "Obama politics cripples Hostess company"


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish I knew how to do the quote thing it would make it alot easier. Btw mlappin, a majority of people didn't feel the same as businesses. If they did Romney would of won.

I wonder if Papa Johns had any locations n Mass before Obama was elected? I hope not since they have Romneycare, which is identical to Obamacare.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> I'm well aware that it's HIS company. I've had a construction company for the last 15 years, it's just never occurred to me to start firing or laying people off since I didn't agree with my tax dollars being used to fund a oil war with Iraq, I'm sorry, look for WMD's. I always get that confused & forget why GW said we went there. At least Schnatter doesn't say a prayer & lay em off. I can only imagine if there's a god what it would be like for some of these "job creators" on judgement day. It's almost funny how one can preach love & help out the less fortunate & turn around & end livelihoods because he wants to make a point. All I can say is they better hope nobodys keeping score.
> 
> Well I just seen the headline, Hostess to close & get rid of 18,500 workers. I got 3/1 odds on post "Obama politics cripples Hostess company"


Once again, Bush has been out of office for four years. Just like BO is claiming now with faulty intelligence on Benghazi Bush claimed the same on the WMD's but got crucified for it.

Hostess filed for bankruptcy protection in January yet once again the unions went on strike demanding something Hostess could ill afford. So in a round about way the unions that own BO were solely responsible for this one.

When your construction company goes nationwide, has as many employees as Papa John's then you can compare your local business to a nationwide one.

Romneycare only affects one state, if you don't like it move a hundred miles and live in a border state, Obamacare dicked the entire country.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

First of all, Bush didn't get criticized for it until he went thru that whole country & didn't find anything which he knew he wouldn't before he invaded it. If u did question it u were labeled unpatriotic & unamerican. He never got crucified for it, if he had he would of been impeached! Obama has taken heat over it, maybe not to the rights liking but then again short of him being shipped to a deserted island I don't know what would make them happy. Ur signature at the bottom of your page describes it exactly for both parties. Just so I'm clear, nothing is Bush's fault since he is out of office but the stuff that happened when GW was in office was Clinton's fault because Clinton set it up. Am I missing something?

So when Hostess filed for bankruptcy in 2004, was that GW's fault or Clinton's? I like how corporate people can have extrodinary income's & that's just business but union workers go on strike & their the greedy ones. Kind of like Congress giving themselves a raise & voting down minimum wage for so many years. Funny how that works.

That goes both ways, unless you have a nationwide business that I'm aware of. If so, I apologize.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In response to the first item, more gov oversight of pension plans, likely because a lot of private companies in the last 5-10 year have been underfunding the pensions their employees are paying for, so when the company folds, sells, etc the employees are left with no or severely reduced retirement funds.

The right leaning government up here is doing sort of the same thing, self employed people can now contribute to our nationalized pension plan. Works fairly well especially for people that have no clue about investment. Private plans will out perform it obviously but if you don't know how to invest its pretty hard to get high returns.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

slowzuki, you made a good point on not knowing how to invest. I've made a lot of money (in my eyes) in the past & I don't have the 1st clue on investing. I'm not taking money to somebody (investment banker) I don't know so they can gamble it on something that might or might not hit & I damn sure ain't going to open an account on Scottrade & gamble it myself. If I'm going to gamble I want to go to Vegas so I can at least get free drinks & get comps for shows & rooms.









Even though private plans can/should out perform, the problem with private plans is they can turn upside down & leave somebody with nothing because of some greedy executives. If you don't believe me, just google Enron.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

@ Island. 1 is your justification if it was done in one state it should be mandatory for all!!! 2. Do you support the notion that a free individual can/ should be forced to purchase a product. Really it is that simple


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

If u will read my 1st post on the thread they have spoken I said I don't agree with everything he has done. Do I like everything about Obamacare? No, I don't. I think everyone should be covered by insurance because it is to damn expensive to stay alive. My father in law (republican) needs a heart operation but won't pay the $75,000 because he doesn't want to spend his savings. I don't think people rep or dem should have to weigh staying alive or spending their savings. I can crack on Obama all day long about what he has disappointed me on but I'm going to be realistic & truthful about it. I don't make statements like _all dems are on the dole _or _all repubs are racist._ It's dumb & there is way to many one sided arguements. Next time I hear a repub crack on a repub will b the 1st time.

I wasn't saying since it was 1 state it should b mandatory for all. I was saying since Schnatter doesn't like the healthcare bill I wonder if he had Papa Johns in Massachusetts before Obama was elected. Was trying to make the point of _I'm sure he did since it was a repub agenda._

Just for the record, I was not happy with Pelosi getting reelected. If I could get 3 votes to ban people from office it would be Pelosi, Reid & McConnell. None of the 3 is smart enough to pour piss out of a boot. If you want to know a repub that I could stand getting elected, that would be Christie.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Well here is your first...I dont believe Romney care was a good thing even on a state level. It's not health care it's forced insurance. How many years did this country exist with out insurance? Yet there was health care. The problem is not having insurance it's the cost ofmedical care. Martin


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Auto insurance is forced insurance also. I want to pay for somebody t-boning me about as much as I like paying for people who brings their kids or themselves to the emergency room because they have a cold or the flu. My wife is a Rn so I get to hear about all the good things like that & like the hospital having mandatory meetings on what they need to do to charge more to medicare & insurance companies. It's pretty awesome.

It did exist & the rich got healthcare & the farmers, blue collar workers & the poor got disabled or died. I agree that it's the cost of medical care but who's going to standup against it when lobbyists are lining pockets on BOTH sides. If somedevildawg ever gets the Hay party going I'm pretty sure I know where he would tell a lobbyist to go. Same place everybody else should.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

IslandBreeze said:


> Auto insurance is forced insurance also.
> Actually it's not required if you don't drive....
> 
> It did exist & the rich got healthcare & the farmers, blue collar workers & the poor got disabled or died. I agree that it's the cost of medical care but who's going to standup against it when lobbyists are lining pockets on BOTH sides. If somedevildawg ever gets the Hay party going I'm pretty sure I know where he would tell a lobbyist to go. Same place everybody else should.


Most doctors would make house calls and take what the patients could afford. I won't expand any further for my answers may be considered cold and heartless. Martin


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

IslandBreeze said:


> My father in law (republican) needs a heart operation but won't pay the $75,000 because he doesn't want to spend his savings. I don't think people rep or dem should have to weigh staying alive or spending their savings


what is the point of having a savings if you're not willing to use it. Just to leave your kids and inheritance?

On auto insurance...u didn't HAVE to buy it if you don't own a vehicle.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

IslandBreeze said:


> So when Hostess filed for bankruptcy in 2004, was that GW's fault or Clinton's? I like how corporate people can have extrodinary income's & that's just business but union workers go on strike & their the greedy ones. Kind of like Congress giving themselves a raise & voting down minimum wage for so many years. Funny how that works.
> 
> That goes both ways, unless you have a nationwide business that I'm aware of. If so, I apologize.


Hostess applied once in 2004, and again just this January. Google it.

I don't need a nationwide business to know that what is mine is mine. What belongs to Papa John's is Papa John's. Period. Either of us can do what we see fit with our business.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Martin, no worries. What I think is irrelevant. I just try & show the other side of the equation. That's all. I probably disagree with JD3430 & mlappin the most but I thoroughly enjoy reading there posts on equipment & hay, especially mlappin.

ANewman, I would figure so but who knows. He married for money so I guess he will die for money. The doctors gave him 5-7 years & it's been 3 or 4. True about the auto insurance quote but you also don't need health insurance if your dead.

mlappin, I know they did. That's why I stated they filed for bankruptcy in 2004. And actually you can't do anything you want as you see fit with your company. You have to pay taxes even if you don't want to....or I guess you refuse & you could spend some time on a federal sponsered vacation. And I'm pretty sure that you have to pay employees a certain wage whether you want to or not. I never said that he can't do what he's doing, all I said was he's hurting people just to make a personal point & that's sad.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes and many many companies said this was exactly what was going to happen if Obamacare was upheld. So I'm not sure what the left is all bent out of shape about unless of course Chris Mathews failed to tell them about it years ago. That or maybe somebody actually keeping their promises is offensive?


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm not bent out of shape about it. If they don't want to keep making money I could care less. Chris probably forgot to tell the left just about like Rush forgot to tell the right about the reckless spending the Repubs were doing.

Obama kept his promise on healthcare & I think it's definately offensive to some.

It's just a vicious circle mlappin.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not really, he promised it would cost less than a trillion, latest estimate by the CBO is 2.7 trillion.

He promised to cut the deficit in half, he doubled it instead.

He promised the most the most transparent White House in history. Instead we got Fast and Furious, covered up. Benghazi gate, attempted cover up. etc.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think what frustrates me and a lot of other people the most is the common approach to demonize people based on their socio economic status, be it rich or poor. When I go to the store and see all of the abuse of the food card/stamp program, and hear stories of the Medicaid fraud, and hear of the ways illegitimate children are being born into a mindless slavery, a cycle doomed to be repeated for at least another generation, it just makes me sick to see the abuse first hand and knowing this is just a small microcosm of what is happening all over the country, probably in a greater proportion elsewhere. If you look at who voted for Hussein Obama you will find that the entitlement generation voted for him probably 100%. It's purty simple math and the working people and job creators, (of which I belong) are sick and tired of mandates that mandate we pull out our wallets. Call em taxes, fees, whatever. How about the chik fil a incident, clearly this man has strong convictions, it's his restaurant, he can do what he wants, or can he? Certainly he should, but I don't think it works that way, all he had to do was mention something about his stance on queers and you woulda thought he banned em from his restaurant, imagine if he had tried that! 
For me, I'm tired of paying for the mistakes of others, they didn't want to go school, rather hang on the streets, didn't want to get a job, rather steal, want to have a baby so they can get more money, while I'm trying to crunch numbers to see if we can afford to have another baby, what I should do is contemplate whether or not I want to bring up a child in this mess of a nation we call the United States of America, we are far from that........divided we fall....


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

@ some devil dawg That was beautifuly said there is nothing i could disagree with even if I wanted to .


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

somedevildawg, I agree somewhat about the demonizing but u can't have ceo's of publicly held companies just raiding the vaults & giving themselves raises while knowing their running it n2 the ground that is going to affect peoples lives.

I'm 100% agreeing n the food stamp abuse. I remember when my grandpa was still alive & after he had a stroke my parents financially took care of him because he didn't have insurance from the county road district (he ran a road grader). My grandpa would never use food stamps & my mom hated even having to fill out the paperwork to have help in buying my groceries. My aunt on the other hand like to have unprotected sex & use & sale drugs. She didn't have a problem asking for the handouts. I might b off a little but I think my grandpa (who fought n a war) got a little over $100 n food stamps & my aunt got close to $400. Granted, this was 20 years ago before it was cool to be on foodstamps but it was wrong & it was definately abuse on her part. Maybe I'm looking thru rose colored glasses but I never was ashamed because my mom & dad asked for help because they worked, raised 2 kids, helped one set of grandparents on the farm while helping my grandpa with all his bills.

I guess I look at bailouts & corporate tax breaks the same way you guys look at welfare. They both are the same to me but maybe not to everyone else.

Totally agree on Divided We Fall!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, if you disagree with food stamp abuse, then you must disagree with the ease with which the Obama administration hands them out. And it isn't just foodstamps! It's phones, housing, taxes, utilities, education, you name it. I can't believe we don't give them a car. I mean why not, let's give them a car- a good one. Give them all GM Volts. That way GM gets a big contract to build volts for the poor and Obamas company and the unions get rich!

Like was said before, I think it's this simple:
1. The tables are turned and the professional poor sit home unwilling to work while my wife and I cut back on what we used to be able to do with the kids because this OBAMA economy SUCKS! They have the voting base to keep the liberal socialists in power. It's so simple!
2. Political parties want to stay in power and they will cheat, lie, steal, even let good people die to perpetuate their existence.

All the crap about Libya comes out AFTER election. Monthly unemployment claims suddenly jump 1/2 million AFTER the election. Stock market collapses 5% in 4 days AFTER the election. Gas prices double, debt doubles, food way up, taxes on the way up, 50 million on food stamps, Obama bailing out GM, and the lamestream media still pushes this guy like he's the next Abraham Lincoln. The lamestream media knows all the retards watch them. They just keep blaming Bush, Obama has ZERO accountability (another problem facing this country) and they never will because they're afraid they'll be called RACIST!

I mean, come on, I know the nation is dumbed down from the previous generation, but this is farsical. How can anyone view BHO as a leader, a president or a role model??? Mark my words, this guy is gonna get too big for his pants and he's gonna get caught.

Island Breeze, you can like or dislike me, but I will NEVER subscribe to BHO's way or Bill Clinton's way, either. I refuse to support a philosophy of taxing those willing to do their part and give free handouts to those who won't! And I won't support a party who's rockstar is a filanderer and disgraced the office of the president.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

mlappin said:


> What did you think was going to happen when business after business said they don't like it and don't want it??? A majority of the people in this country feel the same, sure something needs to be done with healthcare, but Obamacare is not the answer. This is all BO's baby as he rammed Obamacare down the throats of our business's and the people whether we liked it or not. Sooner or later hopefully the people realize the emperor has no clothes on.


Links:

http://www.rasmussen...health_care_law

http://www.foxnews.c...nd-discouraged/

http://losangeles.cb...n-of-obamacare/

http://www.people-pr...kely-to-please/

http://www.thedailyb...are-ruling.html

And the doozy's:

http://www.breitbart...s-During-Debate

http://www.thedailyb...ath-panels.html

http://www.wnd.com/2...d-death-panels/


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

JD, disagreeing about political stances is never a reason for me to dislike someone & hopefully u feel the same. I could buck hay with u all day long & talk politics just the same as I could talk sports & not get where I didn't like u. Liek I said before, sometimes the text of words doesn't come out like a person means it to. somedevildawg has a good way of expressing himself but I think he's got a little more education or just better life experiences than me.









And as far as disgracing the office, then ur not a Repub either because Nixon & GW did their fair share along w/ Clinton. Only difference was Watergate & Clinton's bj didn't get anybody killed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What did Bush ever do to the reputation of the office that's even in the same league as Clinton? Clinto LIED UNDER OATH while he was president.
Clinton had a sexual affair with a 19 yr old whitehouse staffer while he was married. That's disgraceful both morally and professionally. He forever lowered the bar for what we expect from a president. 
Nixon? tapping a phone line? You want to compare that to laying women in the oval office and lying under oath? Yet Clinton is the rockstar. He gives speeches to get Obama re-elected. Nixon lived a secluded life shamed forever, but Clinton is a rockstar.
You cool with that?
Surely you jest......

BTW: Agree that we can get along-throw hay all day together, but we have a very wide fundamental chasm between us when it comes to what we expect from our government and our president.

I'll even admit I'm upset my guy lost and your guy won, but I really really dislike your guy. He's an arrogant, petulant man. He's not a healer. I think he might be a race baiter based on what i saw of the "beer summit". He doesn't support people who work hard, but punishes them with taxes. He believes in late term abortion. You need to see a baby born at 7 months as I have and then imagine it murdered to really, really understand what I mean.
I think we're going to find out a lot more to dislike about him in the years to come.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The role of government has changed drastically in recent years. They are supposed to serve ME. Not take from me to give to the "less fortunate".

Laziness is a choice people make. Government and educational acceptance and even support of this breeds more laziness and more stupidity. Because I was brought up where a B was not considered acceptable I learned early in life how and when I needed to step it up.

On the other hand we have an entire generation given participation trophies for losing and called winners. To them (not all but too many) any measly effort is a"good job" or "nice try".

This didn't happen overnight. Poor schools and poor parenting did not start yesterday. Or ten years ago. The start of the socialist USA came probably before the "new deal" but it has been accelerating ever since.

Unfortunately that has brought us here where half of our population wants us to be communists.

It looks like we lost the cold war after all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes, we defeated the army of socialism, but caught the virus while fighting the war.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

It really does boil down to individualism vs collectivism. I believe that the self evident truths were given to all individuals to achieve not to the collective. Just as redemption is bestowed on the individual not to a group.


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

JD, u can't say Obama ignored Benghazi & then with a straight face tell me that Bush didn't ignore memos about muslims planning something on 9/11. If i understood how to download stuff on here I could give u plenty of reading. That's not to mention the lie about going into Iraq & how that was framed to look like they had WMD's. I hated Saddam, but that dictator had nothing to do with 9/11. Iraq was about evening the score since his daddy got a bounty put on his head. The Iraq lie has cost the US thousands of soldiers & thousands of innocent civilians. That's not including injuries & trauma that people are dealing with when they come back. I'm not some bleading heart liberal, I have no proplem with war or nuclear weapons, but I do have a problem with a war that has nothing to do security & everything to do with personal vendetta & oil.

Clinton had a sexual relation, yes he did. That's not for me to judge him. That was a different time but what did that have to do with me? That was between him & Hillary. I like how everybody thought he should tell the truth on camera. In a perfect world yes, but there isn't one politician & probably not one even 1 person that would have came clean in that position. I know I wouldn't have. And it's not like Clinton was admired, he was banished from the party for a good 6-7 years. People like him now because he's real & they want somebody like him n office. For the record, I would vote for Clinton a 100 times before I would vote for Obama.

We are fundamentally different, that's why ur Rep & I'm a Dem. If I wanted everybody to be alike I would move to China or N. Korea. Well, maybe not N. Korea.

I would say they same about Romney. He's arrogant & not a healer, that's why he lost. You can't make 47% remarks & say ur a healer. I liked what I read from Bobby Jindal & Chris Christie today about reaching out to 100% of the people. If you get a chance google it & read it.

My best friend sounds just like u JD, we are as different as oil & water but I would do anything for that guy at anytime of the day or night.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So...back to the OP, anybody have a opinion about the potential for your retirement accounts to be stolen by the feds?

derail:


----------



## IslandBreeze (Nov 6, 2012)

Sorry mlappin for wandering off the OP. That is funny though.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

oh yeah i got caught up in the back and forth...yes the company (day job) I work for has declared bankruptcy and now our pention is garuntied by the gov't now! Now how much do you think is there. And when they open that LOCK BOX how much will I recieve or will the more deserving get into it before me? Martin


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Judging from the way Obama-care was stuffed down our throats despite the majority disapproving, I think Obama has carte Blanche to do whatever the hell he wants.

If Obama now wants to take my retirement nest egg I worked the last 25 years for so he can give his home-boys and fly-girls cell phones, free condoms and abortions, then I guess there's nothing I can do.
I know one thing, not one more dollar goes into those accounts as long as it's on the table. There's plenty of other ways to save for retirement they can't get ahold of.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words breeze, but really I'm a dumbass......but it don't take a New York lawyer to figure this pile of shift out. We are spending money on asinine programs that do nothing more than entrench people into government slavery. We are spending enormous amounts of money training people, feeding people, making sure they have shelter, a cell phone, and to give a little prelude to what is to come......Internet service. You can bet that will be the next thing added to list of entitlements. On top of that, we have fraud run rampant in the medical field (think Medicaid/Medicare), we have people obtaining disability that have no business claiming it, workman's compensation is completely out of control, and through all of this a person has to make try to run a business and make money and be profitable. Anyone who has not had the pleasure of having to make payroll on Friday and feel like a steamroller was going to flatten you before you could get to the bank, well, they just ain't living right. That's all I've ever done since I was 20 years old, I struck out on my own and have hired and fired a few since then, and I can tell you that EVERYONE including me will go straight downhill if someone were to give me a check every month.....it's just human nature. I could bet you that all of my employees have already spent their Christmas "bonus" already, what if I didn't give out bonuses, I'd prolly have a mutany on my hands, like the one Hostess had. Bottom line is this, the government has plenty of worthwhile rolls to play in a civil society, however, the role of the government has never been to provide you with a way of life commensurate to what others have. As I have stated on this forum before, as a child, with 7mouths to feed, mom usually had 1 gallon of fresh milk a week, after that it was powdered milk. We handed down clothes, didnt ever have the latest in fashion, it was a real treat if you got a pair of Levi's handed down without holes, nowadays we buy the damn things with holes, why, so it looks like we been workin? But the point is, our home was just that, a mother, a father, and we managed just fine, didn't need for anything, wanted for a lot.......
I was in court the other day, not because I'm an attorney (told you I'm a dumbass) and there was a guy in court for child support, about 50 yrs old, hasn't paid his support In The five years the child has been alive.....judge asked him why not....."we'll I'm on 10% disability and I can't find a job". Judge asked him had he looked for a job, "Well with my disability I quit looking for one about 3 years ago". Judge asked him what he was going to do about it "well I'm enrolled at the university, getting a degree, hopefully I can work some type of job when I get done". Judge asked him what kind of education he had now, "GED" so here we have a man in his late 40's early 50. No telling how many other children he's been a sperm donor for, guess what the mom is on, welfare, stamps and all the garb that goes with it......but what about him, he's got a 10% disability, ain't had a job In 5 years, wonder what he's been living on, and guess what, now we are gonna send this guy to a place of higher learning to learn what, he didn't even graduate high school, should we just continue to beat this dead horse? He ain't getting up.....he's not going to help himself because he's been getting a check, medical, food, roof, cell phone....it makes good people sorry and makes sorry people worthless. 
I can tell you this, charitable giving is going to be way down, and that's something that I think can be the lifesaver for people in hard times, but they will suffer as the economy and the wealthy get hit harder. I believe the Democratic Party left me years ago when they were highjacked, now I'm purty sure the GOP has done the same thing.....not sure where I fit in anymore.......or if we are at the point of no return, I hope not, I love this country and I have grandchildren that have to live in it, I hope when I die they don't come and take everything I have bought and paid taxes for all of my life, so I can pay a 75% estate death tax.....it's coming, better die quick.....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Back off topic. Maybe I missed it here. Who said Bush was good? Saying that Obama is better than Bush is not a real compliment.

The problem is that Hussein is the worst. He is a liar yet people believe him. He is a great speaker. When he has a teleprompter. Look up what a "community activist" is. He talked to people to CREATE problems for the government to "solve".

Bush was bad for us. BO is worse. Romney may not have solved all but at least AT THE VERY LEAST would have touched the brakes instead of hitting the accelerator on our trip into communism.

I personally think Romney is entirely too liberal. Ron Paul and Uncle Ted should be in charge. Mitt was the moderate compromise.

That being said look at what his career was. He fixed things that were broken on a big scale. He has the intelligence to do what is right for all (who are willingand able) to work. Versus the B.O. we ended up with.

Anti american socialist communist B.O.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IslandBreeze said:


> Clinton had a sexual relation, yes he did. That's not for me to judge him. That was a different time but what did that have to do with me? That was between him & Hillary. I like how everybody thought he should tell the truth on camera. In a perfect world yes, *but there isn't one politician & probably not one even 1 person that would have came clean in that position.* I know I wouldn't have. And it's not like Clinton was admired, he was banished from the party for a good 6-7 years. People like him now because he's real & they want somebody like him n office. For the record, I would vote for Clinton a 100 times before I would vote for Obama.


Petraus just confessed he had an affair and stepped down.
And just for your information, Clinton defied his oath and never admitted what he did. He shamed the office. People who like Bill Clinton have no morals. Clinton was also named inmany other cases of harrassing women, even rape by Juanita Broderrick. I can't believe anyone would vote for someone like that to be a president, even after they were impeached and stripped of their license to practice law by the bar, as Clinton was

.



> I would say they same about Romney. He's arrogant & not a healer, that's why he lost. You can't make 47% remarks & say ur a healer.


On the contrary he is quite the healer. He is a very generous man, giving away his entire inheritance to charity and millions more per year to charities. He would put to shame your heros Clinton, BHO and Joe Robinette Biden put together. I have never heard anyone refer to Romney as "arrogant". The 47% remark is harsh, but true. America in its' PC-age doesn't want to hear the truth about itself.
BTW it was 47%, now that Obama has had 4 years, it's up to 49.1%.



> I liked what I read from Bobby Jindal & Chris Christie today about reaching out to 100% of the people. If you get a chance google it & read it.


I already have. That's just politics. they're both saying that to distance themselves form the loser of the presidential race. They are, in effect, playing Monday morning quarterback. They are trying to show those who dislike Romney that they are the "anti-Romney" to gain popularity for their own political futures. Christie gave more speeches on Romney's behalf than anyone else. Everyone throws the loser under the bus. It happened to McCain, it's a way of life in politics. None of them want to be associated with Romney, or they'll suffer the same fate.



> My best friend sounds just like u JD, we are as different as oil & water but I would do anything for that guy at anytime of the day or night.


Do you have children? Just curious.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am not anti dem nor pro rep. I am anti legally stealing from me calling it a tax and giving it to someone else. Taxes are evil.

One should be entitled to "life, liberty, and the PURSUIT of happiness". Not the guarantee of anything.

And a pension is a promise to the origin of the post. No guarantee.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Taxes are a necessary evil. For limited things such as infrastructure. Roads. Defense.

Our government is entirely too large. Why is the state of Minnesota the largest employer in the state?

They produce what product? What service?

They take from me to give to themselves and others.

People like most of us support not only ourselves as well as the other half of the population. I am disgusted every time i hear someone say "don't work too hard". There is no such thing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not a Bush fan, either. I haven't felt like I had a president I could respect since Reagan and Bush Sr.
I think because of the financial mess we are in that Romney would have been just what the doctor ordered. Instead we have a tax & spend redistributionist that's going to make it worse.
But hey, "Osama is dead and GM is alive". What do we have to worry about?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Only our future.

But too many do not care.

Spend spend spend tax tax tax.

It is all a good investment to buy a vote buy taking money from the working class and giving to the non workers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Up until his last two years I was rather fond of GW. And laura was a first class First Lady.....there's no doubt in my mind that WMD were present in Iraq, gave em too much time to deal with them. But ultimately you could see what SH thought it took to deal with his people, seemed to work for him........perhaps we shoulda learned from that .......if the populace doesn't ask for protection, let them deal with it on their own, our laws of living don't apply in their culture. 
Never has a president taken office and immediately had to deal with terrorists on such a large scale. I think he's a good man that ultimately abandoned his principals, just like the GOP is asking me to do.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> Take Papa Johns, that douche says he has no problem laying off people because of Obamacare to make a statement. He said that he would have to add .11-.14 a pizza to make it work. Wow, a whole dime & nickel added to one of them circles he calls a pizza. But he definately doesn't have any problem doling out money to advertising spots during the football season. He doesn't balk at $350,000 per 30 second ad which includes both college & pro football games but he has a problem with health insurance because he might have to add .11-.14 per pizza?


Sorry to recall this, but wanted to fact check and put some numbers to this. As of 2011, Papa J employed 16,500 people. Lets say the employer kicks in an extra $1,500 a year because of Odummercare. 24,750,000 dollars is a lot of money, and 70 30 second ads.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Obummer care is going to cost businesses a lot. People will suffer from loss of higher wages or other benefits. People WILL get their "free" health care, but they'll lose out somewhere else. The problem is, most people are too dumb to realize that the "rich" person who employs them is going to compensate for the financial hit they take for Obummer care and punish the employees somewhere else. Say goodbye to Christmas bonuses, raises, etc.

The sad part is that all the employee gets in return is watered-down healthcare and less and less groundbreaking drugs and research.

"Aint no free lunch" as they used to say, but this is worse because our corrupt gov't has their hands in it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I talked to a friend last night and a very valid point came up. IF a national pension is set up and IF they manage to steal our retirement accounts, how long before they manage to bankrupt it just like they did to social security by just "borrowing" from it?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Considering our corrupt ponzi scheme government, I'd say not very long.
If they get close to doing this, you almost have to wonder if it wouldn't be wise to take the penalty and withdral it early?
Of course these theives know that and will probably increase the penalty for early withdrawl.
We're so screwed.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Considering our corrupt ponzi scheme government, I'd say not very long.
> If they get close to doing this, you almost have to wonder if it wouldn't be wise to take the penalty and withdral it early?
> Of course these theives know that and will probably increase the penalty for early withdrawl.
> We're so screwed.


I'd still rather pay the penalty for early withdrawal than let the government piss away any more of my hard earned money. If they want to raise the penalty to 50% then fine, I'll pay it and spend what's left on myself and the wife. Screw em.

Speaking of people getting screwed by "our"







government how's this tickle yah? I love the part about still having to pay the tax even if they post a loss for the year. That goes beyond a tax and falls under a penalty.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/11/16/medical-supply-giant-stryker-corp-makes-pre-emptive-strike-against-pending/


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

This country is going to get what it deserves from the government it elected.

I think many taxpayers that didn't vote for Obummer are going to do everything in their power to pay less taxes.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Ayn Rand wrote about this in 1957. If you want a long read try "Atlas Shrugged" Maybe John Galt was right.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I caught V for Vendetta again on Dish the other night. Even though it was set in 2030 and filmed in 2005, a interesting thing could be heard from a news broadcast in the background. Said the United States was still in a bitter civil war.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I caught V for Vendetta again on Dish the other night. Even though it was set in 2030 and filmed in 2005, a interesting thing could be heard from a news broadcast in the background. Said the United States was still in a bitter civil war.....


I have heard it said before that a "race" civil war could be evolving.....that, I do not know, but I instead wonder if it won't be a "political" civil war.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

What most people do not understand is that the more regulations the government puts on business( weather is higher minium wage or health insurance or what ever) The company only has a couple of choices. They can try to get more efficent, which prob means less employees or raise the cost of the product or service they sell. Both of which are probably not good for this economy. Just my dumb ******* thoughts.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I have heard it said before that a "race" civil war could be evolving.....that, I do not know, but I instead wonder if it won't be a "political" civil war.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I'm betting more a civil war of those who sign the front of the check vs. those that sign the back.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> I'm betting more a civil war of those who sign the front of the check vs. those that sign the back.


That could be construed as political...

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've never read it, but I watched Atlas Shrugged Part 1 on Netflix last night, the similarities are scary. I'd even go as far to say the similarities between the last few decades and the movie are scary.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

_Atlas Shrugged_ or _1984_? Both are scary premonitions of our present/future. Both banned in a lot of schools.

Several years ago, I remembered having to read _1984_ in high school and I got to wondering just how close it was to the present day world. So, I bought a new copy and re-read it. Way too close!

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Atlas shrugged worries me more.

When Reardon wouldn't play nice and shut down production of his new steel, the feds leaned on a institute to declare it un safe, when that didn't work they tried to regulate him out of business.

Kinda sounds a lot like global warming to me in this era.

Hasn't Obama passed more regulations in his first four years than Bush and Clinton combined? Think I heard something along the lines of 90,000?


----------

